# OS Wechsel.



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo möchte von Vista auf linux wechseln.
Habe ich bei Linux nachteile?
Bekomme ich Treiber für meine Hardware ohne Probleme und kann ich Spiele nach wie vor spielen?

Danke vorab


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Und warum willst du wechseln? Deinem Rechner entnehme ich einfach mal, dass du relativ gern spielst. Vergiss das unter Linux. Mit viel frickelei kriegst du vielleicht einige Spiele zum laufen.

Treiber solltest du für dein System finden - laufen wird es in jedem Fall.

so far


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Also dann lieber bei Vista bleiben?


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Naja Linux ist ein tolles System, aber zum spielen absolut nicht geeignet. Natürlich kann man mit viel Aufwand trotzdem was reißen, aber wozu, wenn du doch eh Vista hast?

so far


----------



## belle (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

@ midnight
Recht hast du!

Der Wechsel ist keine gute Idee. Wenn du für Linux mal Treiber gefunden hat (ok, zugegeben die Treiber-Situation ist besser geworden) muss man den noch einbinden und bekanntmachen. Mit einfach installieren geht da fast gar nix. Bleib bei Windows Vista. Mit SP2 ist das ganz ordentlich (und bald mit Dx11). Ich hab' mich ein Weilchen mit Linux beschäftigt. Ist ganz nett, habe aber schnell die leichtfertige und problemlose Windowsbedienung vermisst (und die Crossfire-Funktion). Updaten ist auch nicht so leicht: Mit einem Vollupdate per DVD hats mir mein System zerstört. Die neuen und teilweise verbliebenen alten Packete lösten Konflikte aus. Ein gängiges Problem bei Linux, meinte nur mein Dozent.
Für Server- und Bastelfreunde, die unter Aufwand versuchen, das eine oder andere Dx 9 Spiel zum laufen zu bringen: Linux
Für Highend-PCs und Grafik- bzw. 3D-Fans: Windows


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Naja zum Arbeiten kann man Linux wirklich gebrauchen. Zum surfen oder für HTPCs ist es Top, für Server ja eh (habs selbst laufen). Aber beim spielen hört die Freude auf. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin keinesfalls gegen Linux. Aber wenn es doch Windows gibt, was in einigen Fällen besser passt - warum soll ich dann krampfhaft umsteigen?

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Right. Es gibt zwar einige wenige Spiele, die gleich beim ersten Versuch laufen oder sogar nativ installierbar sind, aber leider gibts momentan wirklich noch keine gute Grundlage zum Zocken unter Linux. Was man (wenn man wirklich die Brechstange rausholen will und unter Linux zocken möchte) ausprobieren könnte wäre Cedega, aber damit habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Hab nur gehört es soll besser gehen als mit Wine.

Wenn du Lust hast, installier einfach nebenbei mal Linux (vielleicht auch auf eine alte Festplatte oder so) und schau dir das an.

MfG


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Ok ich habe mir heute mal Win 7 angeschaut und nur noch $ $ Tränen in den Augen gehabt.
Habe mein Vista jezt ca 3/4 bis 1 Jahr war teuer genug und bin entäuscht da einiges bis heute nicht so richtig funzt. Webcam NW Drucker etc.
So nun ist Win7 da und schon wieder 150€ deshalb der Gedanke.
Muss ich für mein Upgrade auch was bez. ich habe glaube ich die sysbuild version


----------



## iUser (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Was bin ich froh, dass mein Vater in der Computerbranche arbeitet -> Windows umsonst


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Du glücklicher


----------



## dot (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Waeren Ersatzkomponenten nicht guenstiger als ein aktuelleres OS?


----------



## cookiebrandt (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

...und wenn du Home Premium als SB-Version kaufst sind es auch nicht unbedingt 150€, sondern knapp die Hälfte


----------



## rabit (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

@dot
Verstehe nicht was du meinst


----------



## psyphly (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

macht kein sinn, auf linux zu wechseln. ich bin auch kein fan von vista, obwohl die x64 mit aktuellen updates relativ stabil läuft momentan. bei linux solltest du auch auf die distribution achten. wenn du nem windows user zb auf einmal fedora vor die nase hälst ist erstmal fragezeichen angesagt.. wenns linux sein soll empfehle ich für den anfang ein aktuellen ubuntu


----------



## _V_ (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Hallo 

Server-->Admin-->Linux
Privat-->User-->(Win7 oder Mac OS)

Kurz und verständlich


----------



## feivel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*



_V_ schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Server-->Admin-->Linux
> Privat-->User-->(Win7 oder Mac OS)
> ...


 

auch nicht immer richtig

in diesem speziellen fall befürchte ich dass für ein gutes zurande kommen mit einem linux die kenntnisse fehlen 

linux kann sehr viel...und vieles funktioniert immer noch am besten über die shell....


----------



## _V_ (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Shell ist einfach


----------



## rabit (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Also bleibe ich bei windoof Danke for your Info


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Ich hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht auf Linux umzusteigen, es gibt gerade mal 2 Spiele, The Witcher und ein Simluator, den ich auf Windoof spiele. 
Fast 10 Spiele, mit denen die noch Erscheinen werden, Spiele ich auf der PS3

Würdet ihr mir einen umstieg empfehlen?? Benutze im moment Vista x64
Ich frage wegen der Sicherheit von meinen Daten, klar ist kein Os ganz sicher, Sicherheitslücken oder Lecks irgendwoe vereinfachen den Zugriff auf den Rechner.


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Naja also wenn du mit Vista zufrieden bist gibt es doch eigentlich keinen Grund zu wechseln. Ich mein man muss ja auch nicht krampfhaft zu Linux wechseln um dann "alternativ" zu sein. Wenn dir Vista gefällt, dann bleib dabei. Du kannst ja ein Live-Linux einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn du damit gut klar kommst bleibst du einfach dabei (=

so far


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Wenn auf Ubuntu MSN-Messenger und Skype funktionieren, dann ist es ok. Die beiden Spiele sind nicht so schlimm, es gibt ja Emulierungssoftware, falls die funktioniert, auch wenn die kostet. Günstiger als Windoof.

Weiss jemand ob Skype und MSN-Messenger auf Ubuntu 8,10 laufen?


----------



## Bauer87 (8. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Der Messenger in der Form nur über Wine, aber es gibt gute Alternativen, die auch mit MSN chatten können. Skype gibt es allerdings nur für 32Bit-Systeme.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Also der Messenger hab ich im web gefunden für Linux-Systeme, Ubuntu ist doch ein 32bit System oder nicht?? 
Als ich den Beitrag hier schrieb war ich im Ubuntu drin also Live-DVD (hatte keine CD da) 

Bin schon fast süchtig nach Gnome, des ist ein Spiel das michzu Ubuntu hinzieht


----------



## Bauer87 (9. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Der Messenger ist entweder vorinstalliert, oder du nutzt das Software-Center. Wenn Pidgin nicht vorinstalliert ist, sollte es Empathy sein. Der kann auch mit fast allen Protokollen chatten, aber Dateiübertragungen sind dort nicht möglich.

Ob du ein 32 Bit System haben willst oder nicht, kannst du selber aussuchen. Lad dir halt die eine oder andere CD runter. (Linux unterstützt auch in der 32Bit-Variante mehr als 4GiB Arbeitsspeicher, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das für die Desktop-Variante von Ubuntu aktiviert wurde, oder nur für die Server-Version.)

PS: Skype gibt es afaik auch unter Windows nur für 32 Bit. Aber da achtet ja kein Mensch darauf, sondern alles wird einfach wild durcheinander installiert.


----------



## aurionkratos (9. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Ubuntu's Desktop-Standardkernel erkennt nur max 4GiB. Und selber als Linux-Anfänger einen Bigmem-Kernel zu bauen halte ich für eine schlechte Idee 

Greif einfach zu amd64 - da hast du uU auch ein wenig Gefrickel, aber idr. läuft alles.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

aMSn ist ein MSN für Linux, Skype gibts für Linux auch. 
Hab nen Core2Quad drin und 4GB RAM 


EDIT: Ich hab 3 Festplatten die alle im NTFS formatiert sind, hat Ubuntu keine Probleme damit wenn ich darauf Programme installierien würde??


----------



## Gamer090 (15. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Kann ich mit Ubuntu auch mp4 und mp3 Dateien wiedergeben?? 
Ich habe viele Dateien die diese Formate haben.


----------



## feaRless (15. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Naja du solltest für Linux schon optimalerweise die linux-eigenen Dateisysteme benutzen. Es gibts zwar auch die Möglichkeit mit Linux NTFS Systeme zu lesen, aber ganz sicher finde ich die Sache nicht, es gibt keine Garantie das dir das nicht irgendwann mal ne Datei zerschiesst. NTFS ist halt
ein Windows-Dateisystem. Am besten fährst du immer noch wenn du ne extra Partition für
Linux übrig hast die du dann in ext4 oder Reiser oder einer anderem Linux-Dateisystem formatierst.


----------



## midnight (15. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Also wenn du eine "Ubuntu-Partition" mit meinetwegen 15gb hast, dann brauchst du die Windows-Platten wirklich nur für Daten. NTFS lesen ist nicht das Problem. Schreiben geht mit NTFS-3G mittlerweile recht ordentlich. 100% sicher ist es aber wohl nie.

EDIT: mp3 und mp4 kannst du natürlich ohne Probleme abspielen...

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (15. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Zu NTFS:  Bei Linux (und anderen UNIX-artigen Systemen) sind Benutzerrechte im Dateisystem zwingende Voraussetzung. Du musst auf jeden Fall ein Dateisystem anlegen, bei dem man jeder Datei einen Besitzer zuteilen kann. NTFS unterstützt keine Benutzerrechte, kommt also für Programme nicht in Frage.

Als Halde für Daten ist es aber doch in Ordnung, aber trotzdem nicht zu empfehlen, da es für Linux keine gute Möglichkeit zur Defragmentierung gibt. Daher setzt Linux darauf, Fragmentierung von Vornherein zu vermeiden. Wenn man nun ein fragmentierendes Dateisystem nutzt, sieht es am Ende aus wie ein Streuselkuchen und man wird es schwer haben, wieder aufzuräumen. Daher: Lieber kein NTFS.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Danke für die Antworten

Ich hab mal gehört das bei Mac es möglich ist Windoof und MAc gleichzeitig auszuführen, geht sowas auch bei Ubuntu? Habe Version 9,10, und welche Software kann das??


----------



## Bauer87 (19. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Das geht nur über ne VM. Such dir eine aus.


----------



## bingo88 (19. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

Das geht auch auf nem Mac nur in einer virtuellen Maschine, z. B. virtualbox. Die kannst du dir gratis von VirtualBox runterladen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2009)

*AW: OS wechsel.*

@ Bauer87 und bingo88 Danke für eure Antworten, werde die Virtualbox mal testen


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Hallo möchte von Vista auf linux wechseln.
> Habe ich bei Linux nachteile?
> Bekomme ich Treiber für meine Hardware ohne Probleme und kann ich Spiele nach wie vor spielen?
> 
> Danke vorab



Hallo rabit 

Ich hab mir mal die Postings der anderen durchgelesen und auch hier kann ich auch nur meine Meinung und Erfahrungen dir mitteilen die ich mit Linux gemacht hab. 

Am anfang stand die überlegung welches Linux .Daher hab ich mir zuerst ein Buch gekauft undein paar Tage darin geschmökert bis ich Linux überhaupt angefasst habe. Man muss bedenken das man bei Linux all seine Kenntnisse über die Windows Ebene über Bord werfen kann. Aber es hat auch seine Vorteile. Kennt man beide bereiche so kann man sich auch Flexibler Bewegen und auch besser Beurteilen .Jedenfalls bereue ich den Umstieg auf Linux nicht Als Buchempfehlung kann ich dir z.B. dieses mitgeben ,was gut geschrieben ist ,2 DVD Inkl. Lehrmaterial zur Anwendung mit Linux beinhaltet. auf den DVd`s sind auch Diverse Installierbare Distributionen drauf wo man sich dann entscheiden kann ob man die eine oder andere will. 

Verlag: Galileo Computing (Galileo Press) 

Autoren : Johannes Plötner und Steffen Wendzel 

Titel : Linux das Distributionsunabhängige Handbuch 

ISBN:978-3-8352-1090-4
Preise 39.90 Euro

Bedenke auch du saßt mal vor einem Windows und wusstest nix davon. Musstest klein lernen wie wo und was. Die Erkenntnis und erfahrung kam erst mit der Zeit ,so ist es auch mit Linux. Jeder fängt mal klein an und arbeitet sich da durch.  Natürlich kann man sich auch irgend ein Linux kaufen und dann ausprobieren bis man das zusammenhat was man will. Aber das dauert und die Erfahrung kommt nicht von heute auf morgen genauso wie bei Windows. Um auf die entscheidungsfrage zurückzukommen so hab ich früher schon Erfahrungen mit Suse Linux gemacht ,war aber davon nicht so begeistert. Danach hab ich Mandriva und Fedora ausprobiert ,war aber vom Paketmanagment System (RPM) nicht angetan.Danach probierte ich Debian aus und mit Ubuntu glaube ich kommt auch der Ahnungsloseste Laie einigermaßen klar. Das Paket Managment System (DEB) ist besser als das von RPM ,übersichtlicher und effektiver und wenn man mal was auf RPM hat und es gerne verwenden will kann man mit geeigneten Tools auch diese Pakete in DEB umwandeln lassen. somit hat jedes Linux auch seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ein Linux das alle vorteile in sich vereint gibt es noch nicht  . Letztendlich bin ich selber bei Debian hängen  geblieben und Zocke auch darunter meine Windows Games dank dem "Adapter" Wine.Viele sehen Wine als eine art Emulator an ,da der de Funktionen von Windows für Windows programmierte Programme zu verfügung stellt . Letztendlich aber kann man im groben und Oberflächlichen Wine als eine art Emulator betrachten ,selbst wenn dies nicht zu 100% korrekt ist. Unter diesem "Emulator" zock ich meine Games und mittlerweile gibt es auch einige Anbieter die für Linux Spiele anbieten .Es ist auch hier nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Linux sich soweit durchgesetzt hat das es auch im Spielebereich zu 100% konkurrenzfähig ist . Sieht man aber letztendlich nur vom reinen Spielen unter Linux ab ,gibt es keinen Anwendungsbereich den man missen muss 
. Alle Anwendungsbereiche sind durch Programme (teils Mehrfach) abgedeckt. Selbst komfortable Grafische Bedienung von Brennprogrammen (dagegen sieht Nero echt alt aus !) sind vorhanden. Der Weitere Vorteil bei Linux ist das es Mehrprozessorensysteme  problemlos managen kann . Egal ob 1 , 2, 4 oder 8 CPU`s . Die Konkurrenz dagegen tut sich in vielen bereichen dort schwer und kommt nur zögerlich mit (siehe XP 32 Bit und XP 64 Bit, bzw. das Vista und zur Zeit Aktuelle und überteuerte Win 7 !). 
Einen sehr gewichtigen und entscheidenden Vorteil den Linux hat ist das es KOSTENLOS ist und an Linux selbst eine Entwicklergemeinde Weltweit dran arbeitet die größer ist als Microsoft Weltweit Mitarbeiter hat !. Man kann es auf jedem Rechner den man will Installieren ohne probleme mit Lizenzrechtlichen auseinandersetzungen fürchten zu müssen. 
Im Serverbereich dominiert Linux gegenüber Windows . Das einzigste Linux das was kostet ist Red Hat ,wobei dies auch auf die rein Kommerzielle Schiene zielt. Als Letztes noch zu den Vorurteilen die sich in der Vergangenheit gegenüber Linux sich gebildet haben.Das Linux angeblich schwer zu handhaben ist ist ein Gerücht aus der Vergangenheit . Mittlerweile ist die handhabung dermaßen vereinfacht worden das es auch für einen Laien Nutzbar ist. Die Installation und angebliche schwerfälligkeit war in der Vergangenheit nur durch schlechte Treiber verursacht worden und die Installation wiederrum durch nicht ausgereifte oder 100% funktionellen Tools für die Installation. Das einzigste woran man sich gleich zu anfang bei Linux gewöhnen muss ist das alles eine "DATEI" ist. Lauferke wie Verzeichnisse sehen so gleich aus. Mittlerweile ist man dran dies zu verbessern aber die Relikte aus der Urzeit von Unix sind nur langsam in den Griff zu kriegen. 

Ich hoffe das dir diese Informationen ein klein wenig weiterhlefen konnten.

Greez Nugget 


PS: Zur Zeit strebe ich eine der Zertifizierungen für Linux nach LPI an. Zur Zeit hab ich den Status:  "Junior Linux Administrator". Das ändert sich in den nächsten Monaten.Ich selber hab der Windowswelt entsagt und vor nicht ganz 2 Monaten hab ich alles was mit Windows zu tun hat und alle Programme alle Betriebssystem CD/DVD`s zerstört,vernichtet durch den Schredder gejagt. Ich will und möchte nichts mehr mit Windows zu tun haben. Habe dazu Private Gründe.


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. November 2009)

Uiui. LPI, nicht schlecht, habe mich da nie rangetraut, weil ich dass dann doch etwas übertrieben hielt (bei Windows war es im Endeffekt auch die Erfahrung allein, die mich weitergebracht hat ) - aber meinen Respekt haste!

Windows ganz wegzusperren ist natürlich nur für einige wenige eine Lösung. Linux möchte halt kein Windows sein, von daher gibt es viele, die entweder wieder zurückwechseln oder beides auf ihrer Festplatte haben.

Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass Linux in den letzten Jahren doch einiges dazugewonnen hat. Als ich mit Linux anfing (puh...2005?) musste ich noch manuell das Scrollrad in eine Konfigurationsdatei eintragen und von WLAN war noch überhaupt nicht zu sprechen 

Zu einer Treibersituation kann man ebenso pauschal nichts sagen, aber grundsätzlich ist es so, dass man bei Mainstreamhardware auf der sicheren Seite ist (Ausnahme Grafikkarten, da soll wohl immer noch NVidia die besseren Treiber haben - allerdings kann ich es nicht ausprobieren).

MfG


----------



## Nugget100 (24. November 2009)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Uiui. LPI, nicht schlecht, habe mich da nie rangetraut, weil ich dass dann doch etwas übertrieben hielt (bei Windows war es im Endeffekt auch die Erfahrung allein, die mich weitergebracht hat ) - aber meinen Respekt haste!



Hallo cookiebrandt

Man kann die LPI Zertifizierungen so ansehen wie die konkurrenz (Microsoft) nur hier ist bei der LPI es ein klein wenig anders. Während man bei der MC geschichte oftmals es mit einer prüfung erledigt hat ,so muss man bei der LPI ( je nach Zertifizierung) immer 2 Prüfungen ablegen. Bei der Level 3 ( höchste instanz) sind es sogar 3 Teilprüfungen !. 
Man stellt sich das eigentlich schwer vor ,ist man aber mal in der Materie drinn und kann sich einen groben Überblick verschaffen ,so fällt auch die Thematik und auch das wissen speziell leichter. Die grundlagen hierzu sind Unix . wer sichalso mit Unx bestens vertraut hat ,für den ist Linux leicht handzuhaben. die meisten befehle sind  leicht abgewandelt aus der Unix Welt und unix generell ist ja für Großrechner gedacht z.B. Unix oder Wissenschaftliche Anlagen ,etc. 



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Windows ganz wegzusperren ist natürlich nur für einige wenige eine Lösung. Linux möchte halt kein Windows sein, von daher gibt es viele, die entweder wieder zurückwechseln oder beides auf ihrer Festplatte haben.



Ähem *rrrrräusper* 
Ich hab der Windows ebene den Rücken gekehrt weil viele Gründe (Privat und Beruflich) dazu geführt haben. Mittlerweile vertrete und Unterstütze ich die Meinung das man ohne Windows auskommen kann. Früher wars schwieriger ,aber heute ist es kein Problem mehr. Was mich am meisten bei Windows Nervt ist die tatsache das Windows nicht kostenlos ist. Das es aber auch kostenlos geht und ohne Einschränkugen, Lizenzproblemen und anderem. Dazu braucht man sich nur ein Linux zu beschaffen aus dem Netz zu saugen ,brennen und gut is ! . Alles andere (meine Meinung) lernt man wie bei Windows zu anfang auch. Hat man einmal den Überblick ist der Rest nebensache. Auch in der Spielewelt,man muss nur wissen wie ! ,die meisten wissen es nicht und daher nutzen auch viele nach wie vor Windoof  (meine Meinung zu Windows) 





cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass Linux in den letzten Jahren doch einiges dazugewonnen hat. Als ich mit Linux anfing (puh...2005?) musste ich noch manuell das Scrollrad in eine Konfigurationsdatei eintragen und von WLAN war noch überhaupt nicht zu sprechen



Als ich das Linux zum ersten mal gesehen hab da existierte das Suse Linux in der Version 5.0. damals musste man noch den Bootloader für Dualboot selbst erstellen (falls notwendig) ,was ohne Kenntnisse darüber nicht sooo einfach ist und war . aber zugegeben in den letzten jahren hat Linux dermaßen aufgeholt das es mittlerweile Windows überrollt hat. 



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Zu einer Treibersituation kann man ebenso pauschal nichts sagen, aber grundsätzlich ist es so, dass man bei Mainstreamhardware auf der sicheren Seite ist (Ausnahme Grafikkarten, da soll wohl immer noch NVidia die besseren Treiber haben - allerdings kann ich es nicht ausprobieren).
> 
> MfG



Die schwierigkeit passende Treiber für die entsprechende Hardware zu kriegen liegt letztendlich beim Hersteller selber. Wofür der Endanwender auch nichts kann dafür.  Viele Hersteller legen sich selbst Steine in den Weg wenn sie hergehen und z.B. Hardwarespezifische Daten für die Programmierung für entsprechende Treiber unter Linux nicht Freigeben aus Angst die Konkurrenz könnte dies für sich zum Vorteil nutzen. Oder sie stellen nur schlecht programmierte Treiber zu Verfügung bzw. Treiber die  nicht Quelloffen sind . Mittlerweile müssen auch die Herstller von Hardware einsehen das es nix nutzt sich gegen etwas zu stellen dessen kommen nicht Ignoriert werden kann. Es gibt genug Programmierer die frei an Linux mitentwickeln die solche Sturen Reaktionen der Hersteller umgehen und Treiber für viele Hardware so zu Verfügung stellen. Entgegen dem willen der Hersteller. Erst wenn sie sehen das andere das dann wegen der Hardware nutzen geben sie klein bei und bieten letztendlich dann auch Vernünftig zusammengeschusterte Treiberpakete an. Die meisten Hersteller von Hardware sind leider auf die Treiberversorgung von Windoof eingeschossen und hier floriert dann auch die Treibervielfalt da sie auch hier nichts korrektes auf die Reihe kriegen ,da die meisten Programmierer oftmals ungetestete oder nur schlampig getestete Treiber für die Endkunden anbieten ( Kostendruck, Zeitnot ,etc.). Dies führt wieder dazu das viele auch sich lieber andere Betriebsysteme ansehen und versuchen Ihre Hardware damit zu betreiben .Die Hersteller verlieren so ihre Kundschaft und sind gezwungen umzudenken ,was auch sinnvoll ist da auch die Konkurrenz aus Sicht von Windoof (also z.B. Linux oder Mac OS)  mehr zulauf bekommt. Da aber auch Microsoft es nicht schafft vernünftige Betriebsysteme auf den Markt zu werfen wo die Hardware Hersteller keine Chance haben gute ausgereifte Treiber herzustellen damit es auch korrekt funktioniert. So kommt das eine zum anderen und die Hardware Hersteller ( sorry für die Ausdrucksweise ,ist aber korrekt so zu vergleichen) beißen sich wie die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz. Aus diesem Chaos profitiert hier eigentlich Linux da das Personelle Equip ,das Fachwissen vieler Programmierer und das Know How zu verfügung steht da viele hier der gleichen Meinung sind das es korrekt ist Quelloffene Betriebsysteme zu Unterstützen. Die Power die dahintersteht ist kein Vergleich zum Chaos das Microsoft versucht in den Griff zu bekommen. 



Greez Nugget.


----------



## cookiebrandt (24. November 2009)

> Ähem *rrrrräusper*
> Ich hab der Windows ebene den Rücken gekehrt weil viele Gründe (Privat und Beruflich) dazu geführt haben. Mittlerweile vertrete und Unterstütze ich die Meinung das man ohne Windows auskommen kann. Früher wars schwieriger ,aber heute ist es kein Problem mehr. Was mich am meisten bei Windows Nervt ist die tatsache das Windows nicht kostenlos ist. Das es aber auch kostenlos geht und ohne Einschränkugen, Lizenzproblemen und anderem. Dazu braucht man sich nur ein Linux zu beschaffen aus dem Netz zu saugen ,brennen und gut is ! . Alles andere (meine Meinung) lernt man wie bei Windows zu anfang auch. Hat man einmal den Überblick ist der Rest nebensache. Auch in der Spielewelt,man muss nur wissen wie ! ,die meisten wissen es nicht und daher nutzen auch viele nach wie vor Windoof (meine Meinung zu Windows)


Klar, bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, ich meinte nur, dass es viele gibt, die unter Linux sich einfach etwas falsches vorstellen - es ist halt (eigentlich egal, welche Distribution) essentiell, sich zumindest ein klein wenig mit der Shell anzufreunden. Ist ja überhaupt kein Problem, wenn dann Leute sagen, dass sie die CD einlegen und spielen wollen, ohne irgendetwas einstellen zu müssen, genau deswegen meinte ich, dass Linux kein Windows sein möchte 
Andersherum ist es das, was ich an Linux so sehr liebe: Ich kann mich in tiefste Konfigurationsdateien ohne Probleme reinfuchsen (auch mal mit dem Risiko, dass etwas kaputt geht dabei - was soll's, Übung macht den Meister! ) und vor allem: Ich habe die Macht über mein System und kann entscheiden, wie es aussieht und aus welchen Bestandteilen es besteht.

Und zu der Treibersituation: Jep, da hast' auch wieder Recht. Ich hoffe, die Hersteller werden in Zukunft wirklich mehr an quelloffenen Treibern arbeiten. Ob allerdings ein spürbarer Trend seit den letzten Jahren in die Richtung zu erkennen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Lässt sich nur hoffen 

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (25. November 2009)

Ich sehe bei den Treibern den Vorteil eher bei Linux: Hier werden die Nutzer nicht mit Treibersuche, Updates etc. belästigt. Alles passiert quasi von allein. Wenn ich Hardware für Windows habe, so muss ich immer noch selber Treiber suchen und installieren. So läuft meine TV-Karte unter Linux sofort nach dem Einstecken, für Windows habe ich gar keine Treiber mehr finden können. (Und selbst wenn: Woher soll ein normaler Nutzer denn wissen, was er für eine TV-Karte eingebaut hat. Rechner aufmachen und nachschauen, so wie ich es gemacht habe als ich noch kein „lspci“ hatte?)

Auch das Mausrad läuft unter Linux mittlerweile deutlich besser als unter Windows: Während ich unter Windows vor dem Scrollen immer alles anklicken muss, scrollt Xorg einfach so. Das ist vor allem von Vorteil, wenn man mit mehreren Fenstern arbeitet. (Das ist eine weitere Sache, die bei Windows bisher schlecht umgesetzt ist. Nicht umsonst wird bei den meisten Nutzern alles maximiert. Windows müsste vielmehr „Tabs” heißen, weil man im Grunde in der Taskleiste die einzelnen Programme nur durchtabbt. Maximal „Window“ wäre angemessen, man kann ja immer nur eines nutzen. Der Rest wird maximal angezeigt, ist aber nicht benutzbar.)

Was noch fehlt ist zum Teil herstellerseitiger Support für die eigene Hardware. Da lässt sich aber auch ausweichen: Es wird sich auch niemand beschweren, dass Windows nicht auf SPARC-CPU läuft. Man greift einfach für verschiedene Betriebssysteme zu unterschiedlicher Hardware. Wenn man Linux nicht an Windows-Hardware misst, unterstützt Linux sogar deutlich mehr Hardware als Windows. (Schon mal Windows auf nem Router gesehen? )

Außerdem fehlt breitere Unterstützung durch Spielehersteller. Das liegt aber zum Teil auch daran, dass Linux die Windows-spezifischen DRM-Maßnahmen nicht unterstützt. Abfrage auf Original-CD funktioniert einfach nicht: Das Paradigma „Alles ist eine Datei.” verhindert eine Unterscheidung von CD und CD-Image.


----------



## Nugget100 (25. November 2009)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Klar, bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, ich meinte nur, dass es viele gibt, die unter Linux sich einfach etwas falsches vorstellen - es ist halt (eigentlich egal, welche Distribution) essentiell, sich zumindest ein klein wenig mit der Shell anzufreunden. Ist ja überhaupt kein Problem, wenn dann Leute sagen, dass sie die CD einlegen und spielen wollen, ohne irgendetwas einstellen zu müssen, genau deswegen meinte ich, dass Linux kein Windows sein möchte



korrekt da stimme ich dir zu 



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Andersherum ist es das, was ich an Linux so sehr liebe: Ich kann mich in tiefste Konfigurationsdateien ohne Probleme reinfuchsen (auch mal mit dem Risiko, dass etwas kaputt geht dabei - was soll's, Übung macht den Meister! ) und vor allem: Ich habe die Macht über mein System und kann entscheiden, wie es aussieht und aus welchen Bestandteilen es besteht.



Genau das denken ist meine art und weise. viele wissen einfach nicht was es heist herr über sein PC System zu sein ,zu wissen was es kann und was nicht und auch zu wissen was es bedeutet eine software auf der kiste zu haben die keinen anwender der welt als Gläsernen User abstempelt sondern sich transparent zum Anwender verhält. Man kann unter die GUI schauen ohne Angst haben zu müssen das ein Registrierungstool vom Anbieter irgendwo dazwischen werkelt Man kann die abläufe und funktionen genauestens beobachten und auch hier genauestens planen welche ressourcen man verwenden möchte um XYZ ls ziel zu erreichen. Man kann Prozesse umbiegen wie es einem beliebt ohne sich großartig gedanken machen zu müssen. Das Schlimmste was passieren kann ist das es Fehlermeldungen hagelt oder die Kiste nicht mehr bootet . Man kann den Kernel sich so zusammenbauen wie man es braucht und muss nicht unnötige Dienste die man nicht brauch mit den Modulen zusammen benutzen sondern nur das was man definitv braucht. 




cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Und zu der Treibersituation: Jep, da hast' auch wieder Recht. Ich hoffe, die Hersteller werden in Zukunft wirklich mehr an quelloffenen Treibern arbeiten. Ob allerdings ein spürbarer Trend seit den letzten Jahren in die Richtung zu erkennen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Lässt sich nur hoffen
> 
> MfG



Es ist schon ein Trend in die Richtung zu verzeichnen. In vielen Bereichen wandern scharenweise die Windows Anwender ab zu alternativen. Da viele nicht mit der Lizenzpolitik und anderen Einschränkungen zur nutzung  von Microsoft Software Einverstanden sind. Das alles wird noch Unterstützt von klammer Kassen und leeren Geldbeuteln !. Was eigentlich Gift für Microsoft ist da die Kaufkraft nicht mehr da ist wie vor 3-5 Jahren !!!.


----------



## Nugget100 (25. November 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei den Treibern den Vorteil eher bei Linux: Hier werden die Nutzer nicht mit Treibersuche, Updates etc. belästigt. Alles passiert quasi von allein. Wenn ich Hardware für Windows habe, so muss ich immer noch selber Treiber suchen und installieren. So läuft meine TV-Karte unter Linux sofort nach dem Einstecken, für Windows habe ich gar keine Treiber mehr finden können. (Und selbst wenn: Woher soll ein normaler Nutzer denn wissen, was er für eine TV-Karte eingebaut hat. Rechner aufmachen und nachschauen, so wie ich es gemacht habe als ich noch kein „lspci“ hatte?)



*Grins* dazu könnte man frech schreiben RTFM ! (read the f*** manual !)
aber so weit möchte ich nicht gehen. Die Traiberpolitik bei Windoof ist sicherlich ein argument und viele Anwender verlieren sich im Treiberdschungel weil sie einfach nicht wissen woher sie wie wo und was machen sollen oder  welches was Ihr Problem behebt. Aber auch Linux hat Treiberprobleme da auch hier nicht jede Hardware unterstützt wird. auch wenn es mittlerweile kaum noch Modems gibt so ist die Treiberunsterstützung zu Winmodems nicht die beste oder zu Druckern deren Intelligenz auch von den Treibern herrührt (Beispiele), glaub nennen sich Windrucker oder so . Aber es gibt Hoffnung da es viele anwender gibt die sich dafür starkmachen und ich glaube ( Meine Meinung)  das in der gemeinschaft und der Quelloffnen  Politik das größte Potenzial steckt was Microsoft nicht erreichen kann !. 



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Auch das Mausrad läuft unter Linux mittlerweile deutlich besser als unter Windows: Während ich unter Windows vor dem Scrollen immer alles anklicken muss, scrollt Xorg einfach so. Das ist vor allem von Vorteil, wenn man mit mehreren Fenstern arbeitet. (Das ist eine weitere Sache, die bei Windows bisher schlecht umgesetzt ist. Nicht umsonst wird bei den meisten Nutzern alles maximiert. Windows müsste vielmehr „Tabs” heißen, weil man im Grunde in der Taskleiste die einzelnen Programme nur durchtabbt. Maximal „Window“ wäre angemessen, man kann ja immer nur eines nutzen. Der Rest wird maximal angezeigt, ist aber nicht benutzbar.)



Es gab mal so nen spruch in der Linuxwelt ,ich hoffe ich kriegs hin : 

Der Laie grep`t sich durch die Verzeichnisse der Profi nuzt die Manpages  
auch Vermisse ich bei Windoof die hilfe zur Hilfe (man man bei Linux) .Die Fenster (egal ob 2 ,4 oder mehr) finde ich eine wirklich gute Umsetzung. Ich nutze sie wenn ich Oftmals problemen auf den Grund gehe .Da mach ich irgendwas auf verschieb`s auf ein anderes Fenster und wenn ich es brauche eine Tastenkombination und ich Switche zum Fenster wo es ist. mittlerweile hab ich mich dermaßen dran gewöhnt das ich mich schon manchmal selbst ertappe wenn ich es unter Windows versuche . dabi Tabst man bei Windoof ja nur durch  .



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt ist zum Teil herstellerseitiger Support für die eigene Hardware. Da lässt sich aber auch ausweichen: Es wird sich auch niemand beschweren, dass Windows nicht auf SPARC-CPU läuft. Man greift einfach für verschiedene Betriebssysteme zu unterschiedlicher Hardware. Wenn man Linux nicht an Windows-Hardware misst, unterstützt Linux sogar deutlich mehr Hardware als Windows. (Schon mal Windows auf nem Router gesehen? )



Da geb ich dir recht. Aber ich hab noch kein Windoof auf ein Emedded mini Webserver gesehen der auf 1GB "nur" Ram arbeitet. 



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt breitere Unterstützung durch Spielehersteller. Das liegt aber zum Teil auch daran, dass Linux die Windows-spezifischen DRM-Maßnahmen nicht unterstützt. Abfrage auf Original-CD funktioniert einfach nicht: Das Paradigma „Alles ist eine Datei.” verhindert eine Unterscheidung von CD und CD-Image.



Nicht ganz mit Scripten lässt sich die Definitionen herstellen. Die Problematik sehe ich eher zu einer alternative egenüber Direct X . Also eine Spieletaugliche Schnittstelle ,wobei sich z.B. im grafischen Segment die Treiberhersteller und Programmierer an Open GL stoßen .Da aber Open GL um längen besser ist tun sich die programmierer dort um so schwerer da sie sich auf direct X und co eingeschossen haben.


----------

